# Vapefly - Touch and Go Pod Mod



## Timwis (13/7/20)

The Colour i was sent is a bit "Bumblebee"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (17/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/7/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 201574


Just in case some twit at the office wants to steal a drag....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ebzsta7 (17/7/20)

Kinda gimmicky if u ask me. Not for guys who vape with dirty fingers


----------

